# Dirt bike or street bike



## derrick (17 Dec 2011)

Hi all my boy is after a dirt or street bike for christmas, can anyone reccomend anything half descent, been looking at the Scott voltage range, anyone had anything to do with them, not seen anything on here about them, but thought i would ask anyway.
Cheers Del.

Happy Christmas to you all, have a good one.


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2011)

Nope - no idea. Get him a real MTB !


----------



## derrick (8 Jan 2012)

Ended up with this one,
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...11-mountain-bike-ec025390?query=scott voltage


----------

